# Dyeing yarn this time



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning from a very cold and icy Scotland. Perfect for playing with dyes

This morning I'm working on orders and to supply more yarn to my LYS. The process I used is so varied I couldn't explain what I did but I had oodles of fun! These are merino and nylon in sock weight


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

OMGoodness!!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! What gorgeous colours!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love them they are amazing colors and would love to make a shawl out of those. Some buddy should scoop them right up. Glad you are getting your orders done how much fun to get them finished.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I love them they are amazing colors and would love to make a shawl out of those. Some buddy should scoop them right up. Glad you are getting your orders done how much fun to get them finished.


Thank you. The top one is for a kp'er.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

So....first you spun and then dyed? Just gorgeous colors. What roving did you spin?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> So....first you spun and then dyed? Just gorgeous colors. What roving did you spin?


This wasn't spun. This is undyed yarn


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> This wasn't spun. This is undyed yarn


Thanks. Just beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness, those are beautiful!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

I would have said the bottom one was a keeper for sure!!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Following on from my post, a friend asked me to dye yarn for an infinity cowl I'll be knitting for her. I took this photo of a hydrangea in our garden on a really frosty morning and decided to dye a skein in those colours. Now to find a pattern


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow! Love your colors.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Stunning yarn! How did I miss you on here? - following you on Instagram now! Hilary (@bethshananne on Ig)


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

You are truly talented! Love your work.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I wish I could buy your yarns-they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Is this also yarn that you have spun or is it purchased yarn? How many colors are you using? This looks like yarn that I did MANY MANY years ago by soaking my hank laying it out on the covered table, using different colored dry dye packets and randomly sprinkling them over the wet yarn. Then the yarn was placed in a turkey cooking bag and placed in a big pot of boiling water, this let the yarn bask in the steam. Is this anything like what you are doing?

It looks just gorgeous!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> Stunning yarn! How did I miss you on here? - following you on Instagram now! Hilary (@bethshananne on Ig)


HI, I responded to your comment on IG


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Is this also yarn that you have spun or is it purchased yarn? How many colors are you using? This looks like yarn that I did MANY MANY years ago by soaking my hank laying it out on the covered table, using different colored dry dye packets and randomly sprinkling them over the wet yarn. Then the yarn was placed in a turkey cooking bag and placed in a big pot of boiling water, this let the yarn bask in the steam. Is this anything like what you are doing?
> 
> It looks just gorgeous!


This is commercial undyed yarn I buy in bulk. I can't say for sure how many colours I used. Possibly 7 - mixing colours to get the shades I want. I planned this out to get the right shades and placement. I have dyed the way you mention as well. The first two in the thread are a mix of diluted and dry. These colours for the flower and leaf were painted on then steamed.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

When doing it the way you did, did you use dry dye and sprinkle once you mixed it or how did you get it so beautifully even? I have tried painting but never really got into it much.



desireeross said:


> This is commercial undyed yarn I buy in bulk. I can't say for sure how many colours I used. Possibly 7 - mixing colours to get the shades I want. I planned this out to get the right shades and placement. I have dyed the way you mention as well. The first two in the thread. These colours for the flower and leaf were painted on then steamed.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> When doing it the way you did, did you use dry dye and sprinkle once you mixed it or how did you get it so beautifully even? I have tried painting but never really got into it much.


I don't work with dry powder unless I'm speckling and even then I prefer using diluted dyes. (There is too much waste that way and little control.) All my dyes are in a solution and I squish as I go along breaking the hard lines between colours.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Great, thanks so much for the info! Your yarns are just beautiful.



desireeross said:


> I don't work with dry powder unless I'm speckling and even then I prefer using diluted dyes. (There is too much waste that way and little control.) All my dyes are in a solution and I squish as I go along breaking the hard lines between colours.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Great, thanks so much for the info! Your yarns are just beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Lovely as usual!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

STUNNING! Both the dyed yarns, and that beautiful photo you took of the hydrangea. It would make a fabulous print on a wall!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> STUNNING! Both the dyed yarns, and that beautiful photo you took of the hydrangea. It would make a fabulous print on a wall!


Thank you. That was a quick click with my phone! Who needs fancy equipment?


----------

